# What year is the Airequipt Avventura 360/380 slide projector?



## 35mmSlideFan (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I've scoured the internet to no avail. Does anyone here now what year Airequipt released their Avventura 360 and 380 slide projectors?

The best I can find is a vintage ad on eBay for the 380 from 1964 - is it safe to say that's the year when it came out?

Many thanks!


----------

